# R34 wheels on my R33



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

My spacers arrived today so I thought lets give 'em a go

Before Works VS-XX - Pic courtesy of Anthony at the NW meet a couple of weeks ago










Now R34



















What do you think Works or R34?
I'm going to get the Works wheels refurbished do you think the 'spokes' would look good black with the chromed dish or should I keep them silver, any input good or bad is welcome
Thanks
Roger


----------



## ExZaCc (Dec 18, 2005)

i think both sets look great on the car. i like the works more, maybe with the black spokes like you had said.


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

The black R34 wheels.

No doubt.


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

i agree, black R34 wheels for sure, look stunning with the silver car

James.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

are those r34 off a white r34 gtr? (look like my dads old ones)


----------



## mgsninja (Jul 26, 2003)

Go with the black R34.


----------



## liam gtr (Jan 29, 2007)

your gtr's identical to mine, now i can see what mine would look like with the two types of rims, i would deffinatly go with the 34 rims


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

i cant believe you swapped some amazing alloys for some amazing alloys! most people dont even get to put on 1 set of amazing aloys!  looks mean!


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

wow, the black r34 wheels just look simply amazing! The nismo sticker is a nice touch too.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow looks great, very good idea . .:thumbsup:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

When i saw pics of your car in the NW meet thread, i thought OMG, that looks really nice. And the wheels were one of the major attraction

And now you've gone one better with the Black '34 rims. They look awesome imo. And with the spacers, they sit right. 

Only problem is i can't decide if i like dish or no dish!!! Dish always makes a GTR look more agressive. But in your case the '34 rims look equally as good


----------



## beario (Feb 9, 2004)

black rims for the winnnnnnn...


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

At reading the title I thought "Oh no" but as you have made the rims black, i love it!


----------



## S GTR (Apr 1, 2006)

Go black mate:smokin:


----------



## Mat B (Dec 28, 2002)

Works rims all the way, 34 rims far too stealth looking


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

GTRalex said:


> are those r34 off a white r34 gtr? (look like my dads old ones)


Yes they are  



liam gtr said:


> your gtr's identical to mine, now i can see what mine would look like with the two types of rims, i would deffinatly go with the 34 rims


Glad to help, just get both and be done with it :thumbsup: 



MacGTR said:


> wow, the black r34 wheels just look simply amazing! The nismo sticker is a nice touch too.


Thanks James, the nismo stickers were already on so can't claim that.



r33 v-spec said:


> When i saw pics of your car in the NW meet thread, i thought OMG, that looks really nice. And the wheels were one of the major attraction
> 
> And now you've gone one better with the Black '34 rims. They look awesome imo. And with the spacers, they sit right.
> 
> Only problem is i can't decide if i like dish or no dish!!! Dish always makes a GTR look more agressive. But in your case the '34 rims look equally as good


Yes they do sit right now and you were correct in your reply to my other thread, they are 25mm spacers

Thanks to everyone else that commented, seems the black R34 rims are favourite to most apart from...



Mat B said:


> Works rims all the way, 34 rims far too stealth looking


You and me the same Mat B, I think if I could only have one set I would keep the Works, We'll keep the bling bling flag flying mate :clap:


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Silver and Black...MMMMMM Yummy!

Love the black 34 rims!


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

They look fantastic Roger! Have you had a chance to "test" the tyres yet, just wondered what the grip levels are like?

Mark.


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Shakey Finch said:


> They look fantastic Roger! Have you had a chance to "test" the tyres yet, just wondered what the grip levels are like?
> 
> Mark.


Hi Mark

Haven't really had a chance to put them to the test as I only put them on yesterday, took it out for a quick run to make sure they didn't fall off!! (I'm no mechanic) stopped for a quick photo shoot so I could compare them with my other rims.
It was worth the trip down to yours to collect them thou' mate :thumbsup: 

Regards
Roger


----------



## GTR LM LTD (Dec 28, 2005)

hi matey, nice to meet you at the northwest meet the other week, i have to say i am very jealous... i really liked the dish on the works alloys as i said when we met, but those 34 wheels look even better in my honest opinion, they make the silver sparkle, and the overall look of the car seems to be much more "aggressive" and id even go as far to say the whole car looks kinda "fresher" now.. GOOD BUY well done that man (ps if you decide you want the works wheels back on, give me a shout and i'll buy the 34 wheels off you  )

cheers mate, paul.


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Haha hello Paul
Damn you don't waste much time I've only just put them on!! You'll get first refusal if I sell them mate :wavey:


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

the new look is AWESOME dude:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :smokin:


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

Both sets are fantastic, but the Work rims with black powder coated centres would be awesome IMO


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Black :wavey:


----------



## Touring240 (Feb 11, 2007)

I like the black R34 wheels on your car. The 25mm spacers really help.

Those are not VSXX. Looks like older Work Equip.


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Touring240 said:


> I like the black R34 wheels on your car. The 25mm spacers really help.
> 
> Those are not VSXX. Looks like older Work Equip.


You're absolutely right mate. Equip they are.. this should have been a bit of a clue to me, check the centre cap :chuckle: 










Anyone good with photoshop want to make the spokes bit black but leaving the centre cap as it is.
Thanks

Roger


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

The black R34's without a doubt fella :thumbsup:


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

looks nice


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

ah mate I'm sorry to be the odd one out but I prefer the original deep dish alloys but then I'm not a massive fan of black alloys really. hope I aint offended and both pics look great even if I did take one of them hehehe!


----------



## raggatip (Aug 13, 2006)

Might be a bit cheeky roger ,but what are you gonna do with the deep dish rims,i was admiring them at the north-west meet the other week,mine was the dark blue 33 in anthony`s hi-res pics on standard rims,considering changing them at the moment but don`t know what to get,

thanx mark


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

I like the works for street, the R43 for track. But it does look VERY nice with either wheel. Good choice on going black on the R34 wheels.


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Sorry for the late reply, I’ve been away earning some more cashola



anthonymcgrath said:


> ah mate I'm sorry to be the odd one out but I prefer the original deep dish alloys but then I'm not a massive fan of black alloys really. hope I aint offended and both pics look great even if I did take one of them hehehe!


No offence taken Ant, The r34 wheels are growing on me but I think as of now I’m with you and still prefer the work deep dish, and your pic does do them justice :chuckle: 



raggatip said:


> Might be a bit cheeky roger ,but what are you gonna do with the deep dish rims,i was admiring them at the north-west meet the other week,mine was the dark blue 33 in anthony`s hi-res pics on standard rims,considering changing them at the moment but don`t know what to get,
> 
> thanx mark


Hi Mark, No plans to get rid of the work rims, I’m considering getting them refurbished with the ‘spokes’ done in black, but haven’t rally decided on that yet, either way I’ll more than likely be keeping them.
Lovely colour you got there, really like the deep blue, suits the car very well

Again thanks to all who have commented :wavey: 
Regards

Roger


----------



## chrisbeau (Apr 15, 2007)

Lovely  , makes a huge difference with the new rims.


----------

